# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Cần nâng cấp Ram ai pro giúp đỡ giùm

## trinhhiep.camera

Đang có nhu cầu nâng cấp Ram cho máy nhưng không hiễu rõ về bus Ram +bus cpu ,mong được giúp đỡ 
Sau đây là cấu hính của máy mình chụp được = CPU-Z :









Ai chỉ giúp mình nên chọn loại Ram nào là phù hợp với máy(cho thông tin và giá luôn càng tốt [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] ),và nên gắn 2 thanh hay chỉ gắn 1 thanh (max Ram = 1gb [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] ) .Thank trước

----------


## seo.nstech

Main của bạn là main 845, thích hợp với ram dd1 bus 400.Bạn cắm hai thanh 512MB cũg đc, nhưng nếu cắm thanh 1G thì tốt hơn.sau đây mình sẽ cho ban tham khảo 1 số giá ram của 1 số hãng:
ram 1G data/ dynet(bus 400) : 35USD
ram kingmax ( bus 400 ): 38 USD
ram kington ( bus 400 ) : 39 USD

----------


## bongdacc

-Theo mình bạn nên bán máy đó và mua máy khác đi chứ giờ bạn nâng cấp như thế mình thấy giá của nó so với mua một case máy tính khác giá không chênh nhau quá nhiều

----------


## songdai90

Ban 21 chỉ cần tốn gần 2 trăm nghìn mua 1 con ram 256MB là chạy ổn rồi, để mua một case dùng tương đối bây giờ cũng gần 4 triệu.

----------


## alias_va

Ai cũng đại gia như bạn vuduc thì chắc máy tính cũ vứt xó rùi :-j. Máy cấu hình yếu thì nâng cấp cho nó mạnh lên 1 xíu được rồi, nếu như mình chỉ dùng mấy phần mềm đơn giản, nhẹ để học tập như word, excel... Còn nếu như học ĐH, CĐ, rồi thì sẽ cần dùng những phần mềm nặng tì khi đó mới cần sắm 1 cái PC mới. PC bây giờ rẽ hơn trước nhiều.

----------


## giangnt

Đúng rồi đó. Dòng main cũ chạy Ram cũ tốn tiền lắm. Muốn nâng cấp lên tốn nhiều tiền hơn Ram dòng mới. Tốt nhất mua máy mới rồi mình nâng cấp từ từ vậy mà đỡ tốn kém và khá tiện lợi cho bạn sau này.

----------


## fidd

Ram1 bus 400 giá mình mới mua hộ đứa bạn là 290k đó bạn. trước khi nâng cấp bạn nên nhớ là nếu ram cũ cảu bạn thấp hơn ram mới thì khi lắp bạn nên cho ram mới vào chân cắm số 1 của ram còn ram mới bằng ram cũ thì để ram cũ ở chân 1 nhé để tránh mất tiền oan bạn ah. Nếu ko cẩn thận có thể lamg cháy ram mới cảu bạn đó. Chúc bạn thành công

----------


## b5fixel

Intel(R) Core(TM)2Duo CPU E7500 @2.93 GHz(2 CPUs) 2014MB of RAM em muốn lắp thêm ram khoảng 2G nữa thì nên mua loại nào?

----------


## UyenVy

kiểm tra thế nào hở bác? em ko biết bác dạy luôn đi

----------


## admin

bạn dùng chương trình để kiểm tra. CPUZ chẳng hạn đây là chương trình nhỏ gọn để kiểm tra thông tin. bạn coi ở tab mainboar của bạn coi tên main là gì rùi thì mình tìm giúp bạn

----------


## nguyentienthuy

chương trình đó ở đâu hả hiếu còi ơi?cha nhìn thấy đâu cả

----------


## meolamdep

Soft PCwizard của bạn nè.
Download.

----------


## hoathachthao

---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------

---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------

----------


## dungtsbd

Bạn gacontapchoi muốn biết gì thế

----------


## vongocbao

mainboard MSI G41M4(MS-7592) 
bios american MegatrendsInc
chípet G41 
processor intelcore 2 Duo [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>
phýical memory 2048(1x2048 DDR2-SDRAM)
em ko biết đọc số liệu nên đọc bừa máy cái !ai biết chỉ em với(thiếu cái nào thì em đọc tiếp cho)
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
ai biết cách chọn ram alo em cái

----------


## myphamuc93

Main của bạn có hỗ trợ tối đa là 8G Ram,Loại ram là DDR2 bus 667/800.

----------


## phamhuanmko

tức là phải lắp ram<8g và phải là DDR2 bus 677/800 là đc hở a vuduc89

----------


## duonglongtrong

Bạn có thể lắp 2 thanh RAM 4G vào 2 khe cắm ram trong máy bạn.Nhưng theo mình thấy hiện nay với nhu cầu cá nhân thông thường thì chỉ lắp đến 4G là nhiều rồi.Hệ điều hành 32 bit chỉ nhận dc tối đa là 4G ram thì phải.Còn bạn dùng hệ điều hành 64 bit thì sẽ nhận được nhiều ram hơn

----------


## danghoaqt

tiền đâu ra mà mua 2 ram 4G về lắp đc!ram cũ của em là 2G giờ em muốn mua thêm ram khoảng 2G lắp thôi chư lắp max 2 ram 4G thi chết!thế mua ram 2G DDR2 bus 677/800 là đc chứ gì?nó giá bao nhiêu vậy?

----------


## adminphim

> tiền đâu ra mà mua 2 ram 4G về lắp đc!ram cũ của em là 2G giờ em muốn mua thêm ram khoảng 2G lắp thôi chư lắp max 2 ram 4G thi chết!thế mua ram 2G DDR2 bus 677/800 là đc chứ gì?nó giá bao nhiêu vậy?


 8GB chỉ là giới hạn cho phép của main , còn bạn muốn ráp thanh ram bao nhiêu GB tùy bạn miễn là tổng số ram ko vượt quá 8GB và buz phải phù hợp với main . Theo mình thì bạn nên xem lại cái thanh ram 2GB của bạn là loại nào buz bao nhiêu thì mua loại giống nó là đc . theo mình biết thì hình như ram kingmax 2GB buz 800 khoảng hơn 900k >>

----------


## minh200712

chào bạn thuong ! 
bạn có thể nói rõ hơn được không ! theo mình ghĩ mình cứ dùng ram cùng bus và cùng hãng thì cắm khe nào cũng được, sao lại cháy hả bạn? thân chào !

----------


## lamgiaseo

main bạn main đời cũ buss ram lại thấp nữa thì giá thành cao lắm bạn à 1 con 512/800 gần bằng tiền con 1G/800 rồi

----------

